# AlphaKronik genes Jackpot Royale



## Killuminati420 (Nov 3, 2012)

i got a 5 pack of these at the begining of the year, all sprouted fast and looked good, dark green, stout little strong bushes. all 5 turned out female, i thought it was a little too good to be true and considered possibilities of fraudulent activity by attitude or aphakronik..
4/5 grew to be big beautiful girls, 1 was a wierd little "runt" that was very unique, still yielded close to the big ones. i took all but 1 down at 8 weeks, found a tiny spot of mold starting on 1 of them. i wasnt too impressed with them. just really kushy. 
none of them were really purple, a couple got purple tints from the cold temps. i took the last one down yesterday morning at 10 or 11 weeks (nov 1st, thanks to the awesome weather we had this year) and it had a couple small spots of mold, yielded huge for the size of the plant BUT i seen A COUPLE NANNERS HERE N THERE! very disappointing.
anyone think they femd the seeds or attitude counterfits? i just think its wierd they were all female and i spotted nanners on the last 1 i pulled.
the bud is nice, smells and tastes good, classic kush. ill post pics of the dried bud.
eace:


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 3, 2012)

ive heard his "breeding" practices were questionable, to say the least....peace


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2012)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> ive heard his "breeding" practices were questionable, to say the least....peace



 I have also heard this. But I took a chance anyways on his Cheddarwurst and Cheddarwurst II and received some mighty fine generics. No hermies(yet), good taste and it puts you where you need to be

I have not grown out the JackPot Royal, so I have no experience with that strain. The Cheddarwurst when I grew that out I only got 4 females out of 10 and the Cheddarwurst II, I got 2 females out of 3. Have done 3 rounds with the Cheddarwurst and starting my 2nd round with the Cheddarwurst II with no problems.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2012)

luck of the draw I'd chalk it up to....


----------

